# New Tow Vehicle



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Finally found a good tow vehicle. I wanted to buy the TV first then the new trailer. Found a 2007 Dodge 2500 Ram wuith the 5.9l with only 61,000 miles. Got 19.5 mpg on the 300 mile drive home thru the mountains.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

ORvagabond said:


> Finally found a good tow vehicle. I wanted to buy the TV first then the new trailer. Found a 2007 Dodge 2500 Ram wuith the 5.9l with only 61,000 miles. Got 19.5 mpg on the 300 mile drive home thru the mountains.


Congrats!! Looks Clean!!! Many Happy Safe Miles to you!!!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

ORvagabond -

Sweet new TV!! Enjoy many great camping miles it that rig!!


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice truck! Heck, at 61,000 miles you haven't even broken that truck in yet. Here's to many many trouble free miles. Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

That's a nice truck. The 5.9L are sought after for their long lives. Also, I understand the 5.9L vs 6.7L gets better fuel economy due to less displacement I guess. Is yours a automatic or standard trans?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That is a very nice looking truck and look brand new. I really love that body style, you will have fun towing with that rig.


----------



## HappyCamper38 (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome Truck!!!! 
I also just bought a new TV. I purchased a 2006 Ram 2500 Mega Cab, 5.9L diesel, 59K miles. Mine is getting delivered this week from Houston.

Good Luck with your new truck!


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

very nice truck. congrats.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks very clean and you will be able to tow whatever you put behind it. Loved our 05, but just couldn't do the small backseat area anymore.

Jim


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrats on the new truck... very nice!!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

There's something wrong with that truck you just bought. It is supposed to come with a big "box" type structure that attaches to the rear that you take with you to OB rallies!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new-to-you truck! My Dad has a 2005 (I think) and he loves it. It's hauled his mid-pro 5'er 3/4 of the way around the country (twice).


----------

